# Inscape en francais ?



## Php21 (30 Décembre 2005)

salut tout le monde, 

Je m'etonne d'une chose, Comment se fait-il que ma version de "Inkscape" soit en anglais , alors que tous les autres logiciels que j'utilise en "Open-Source" sont en Fr. (The Gimp, Néo-Office Etc?).
Existe- t-il un version francaise ?
& si oui , qlq'un pourrait-il me fournir le lien qui me permetterait d'avoir " Inkscape " en fr. ?.

Merci  d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je m'etonne d'une chose, Comment se fait-il que ma version de "Inkscape" soit en anglais , alors que tous les autres logiciels que j'utilise en "Open-Source" sont en Fr. (The Gimp, Néo-Office Etc?).
> Existe- t-il un version francaise ?
> ...



là : http://www.framasoft.net/article2130.html

Albert


----------



## Php21 (31 Décembre 2005)

Via le lien de "Halbert", j'ai retelechargé la version de Inkscape 0.43 , mais elle est toujours en anglais.
Comment faire pour passer en francais ???
Merci d' avance.


----------



## Php21 (29 Août 2006)

*Personne pour me r&#233;pondre 8 mois plus tard ???*

Le prob demeure.


----------



## Zeusviper (29 Août 2006)

c'est passé en 0.44

mais sinon pour le pb as tu essayé de voir dans "lire les informations" de l'appli si le francais était disponible et coché

si tu parcours le paquet (ctrl clic et "afficher le contenu du paquet") as tu bien un dossier french.lproj ?


----------



## leon1983 (17 Novembre 2006)

j'ai le même problème et je n'ai pas trouvé comment le traduire en français... pfff


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Novembre 2006)

Ben, sous *Ubuntu 6.0.6* (et sur mon PC) Inkscape est en French ...
(j'arrive pas à mettre Ubuntu en live C-D sur mon mac  )
Y doit y avoir bien caché dans l'arborescence du système l'option Français...
Patrick


----------

